# A LOT pictures of JUST Gigi



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

8 Month old pictures:

Coat length, I love her hair! It’s very easy to manage and never matts! 









Before she got the halos around her eyes. :innocent: 









It was a windy day!































































9 Month old pictures:














































About to bark at me LOL









Barking at me(we were playing) LOL









10 Month old pictures:

This is right after a bath so her hair is still fuzzy LOL Look, it’s almost to the floor!









My second attempt at making double topknots LOL


















Her crazy topknots LOL


















Scroll down for more!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi’s many adventures:

Although I swore to myself I would not be one of those people who have strollers for their dogs…We finally had to join the Stroller Club. And taking Gigi into places with the stroller is wonderful. One day I took her to DSW Shoes and no one noticed she was in there. The only people who noticed were little kids(because they were they only ones short enough!) and when they would try to tell their parents, the parents thought it was a real baby and just ignored them and kept on shopping. LOL. 


















Note: In many of these pictures, I photoshopped her leash out of it. So don't worry!


















She was actually in the middle of the table...


















Gigi loves the wind!


















Gigi loves her new Pet flys carrier! She fell asleep in it after I took this picture!









This friday, we went to the Ritz Camera to get my film camera fixed. 









This is Gigi five minutes later, bored to death! LOL They were taking so longgg for some reason that day!









Then we sat down, and I fed her some treats for being so good and patient, then 15 minutes later, we finally left.









"Mommy this is fun!"









Up the stairs or not?


















I can’t believe my baby is almost one year old! :wub: Where did the time go?? :bysmilie: 

Well, that’s it for now! Thanks for looking!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

GiGi is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ndth (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow she gets more and more gorgeous everyday! What a cutie. :wub: :wub:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

She's beautiful :wub:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she sure is a cutie


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

Gigi is a beautiful girl :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is such a beautiful and stunning little girl.

this pic made me and paddy fall in love :wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

very stunning girl!!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I love her tiny little face! Such a cutie :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gigi is so beautiful, she had the most expressive eyes!!!! She is a dollbaby~~~Love her pics!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

So pretty! I love the picture of her retreating into the carrier out of boredom.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a treat to see all those Gigi pictures! She sure has grown up to be a pretty girl!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Gigi is super adorable :wub: :wub2: Her coat looks so easy to manage too!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Gigi's beautiful and growing up so fast. Loved the pictures. :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hubby and I are sitting here just Awwing and Ooohhing over GiGis beautiful pics :wub: Briana GiGi is Gorgeous and you keep her so pretty :thumbsup: I can never get enough of her pics!!! :wub2:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Briana you've done a beautiful job with Gigi she's gorgeous. :wub2: I can't believe that she's almost a year old already.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She looks adorable. I can't believe it has been a year either. Wow. 

Her coat reminds me of my Cameo's. :wub2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

My gosh, what great picture...WoW....She is a beautiful girl. I am soooo happy you have Gigi. You are one amazing Mommy :wub: 

Breathtaking best describes Gigi.

Thank you so much for sharing...as I was scrolling down...I just kept saying ..."WoW"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah Ha! Finally!!!!......I have always been a top member (if not the president) of the Gigi fan club :wub: :wub: 

Now I can go the whole day with a smile. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's so sweet. I didn't see much growing though.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

gigi ist ABSOLUTELY precious!!!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

The PINK pic on the bed is my favorite. You can really see her face there. She is very pretty.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Gigi is very pretty! :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

She's a doll. I loved looking at all of those pictures.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Awwww, Gigi is soooo cute! :wub: She has such a pretty, distinguished face. I need to get Roxy some more dresses and bows. Where does everyone get their bows from? 

She is a DOLL! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Beautiful baby and wonderful photographs. :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

i love her! she is so gorgeous!! u must be a very proud mummy


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww thank you everyone for your sweet comments! Gigi says "you're all too kind!" :Flowers 2: 


QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 27 2009, 08:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768421


> Ah Ha! Finally!!!!......I have always been a top member (if not the president) of the Gigi fan club :wub: :wub:
> 
> Now I can go the whole day with a smile. Thanks!!!![/B]


Aw I'm a top member of the Ava fan club, and the rest of your malts(and tink) just warm my heart! :wub2:

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 27 2009, 08:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=768423


> She's so sweet. I didn't see much growing though. [/B]


LOL she actually stopped growing at 7 months....but her hair is growing like a weed!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

She is just beautiful!


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gigi is so adorable!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, what a stunner Gigi has grown up to be. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She is beautiful. :wub2:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I just love her expressions in the pics!! :wub: She is a beauty. :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I love Gigi's sweet little face and expressions!!! :wub: She is such a doll!!! :wub: I can't believe she is almost one either!!! :OMG!: I honestly don't know where the time goes!!! :confused1:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you all again for looking!
I'm glad to see I didn't crash anyone's computer with so many pictures!


----------

